# Divinity subwoofers????



## jamesm42 (Sep 17, 2006)

There's a guy on the St. Louis Craigslist pushing Divinity subwoofers. They sound like White Van subs to me.

Here's a link to the 15"..........by the way, I'm not looking to buy as I have a PB12+2, just looking for some straight info belore I warn people about this new scam.

Here's a link: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/ele/714406704.html

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I never heard of them either, let us know what you find out. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Flagged for removal...even Craig's List sniffed it out, or were they bought?


----------

